# Tarpon Anchor Set-up



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Headed down to the panhandle for a DIY tarpon trip next month. Need to set up an anchor/quick release for windy days. Any recommendations? I'm planning on Danforth style anchor, rope, ball, quick release. Not 100% on total length or which brand quick release works best. Any recommendations welcome. 

The boat is a HB Biscayne w/ a 90 if that comes into play for rope/anchor style.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Beach side tarpon anchor


I saw somewhere on here about some sort of disconnect/quick connect that can be installed on the cap farther back. Rather than the front cleat for beach side tarpon fishing. Does anyone have any ideas or pictures of what they use? Looking for some more ideas as I’m tired of the front clear...




www.microskiff.com


----------



## B_Katz (Dec 9, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> Beach side tarpon anchor
> 
> 
> I saw somewhere on here about some sort of disconnect/quick connect that can be installed on the cap farther back. Rather than the front cleat for beach side tarpon fishing. Does anyone have any ideas or pictures of what they use? Looking for some more ideas as I’m tired of the front clear...
> ...


Thank you


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The quick release knot works and easy. Make a loop push through your cleat then another loop through that loop and draw tight
I use a tennis ball on to end of my anchor line then attach a big white buoy so you can find it when you come back
This all assumes you catch one


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's our set up that works great.





































The anchor rode - red line is about 25' and has a stainless thimble spliced in one to go to the chain and an eye in the other to go to the stainless triangle shackle. Then a 5' length of 10mm bungee that has eyes formed by hog rings to a Ronstan quick release shackle. The buoy is connected by a 5' section of line that has eyes spliced in both ends. Finally the blue line is a 25' painter line with a small Ronstan quick release that connects to the release of the big shackle that goes to the boat. Here's how it works, connect the big shackle to the boat and the painter shackle to the release of that shackle. Throw the anchor overboard and run the painter the length of the boat back to the poling platform. When you get hooked up on a fish, the guy (or gal) on the poling platform pulls the painter and it releases the boat and throw the painter in the water. Everything sinks but the buoy and you're clear to fight the fish. I'm sure that this would all be overkill for just a tarpon anchor but since all the components come apart very easily, I keep everything on the boat and can use them independently when we're not fishing for tarpon. 
During tarpon season, everything stays together in the bucket. Place the bungee in the bucket first and feed in the line, let the buoy hang over the edge and feed the rest of the line in and hang the anchor on the edge then put the buoy in. When you get to your spot, pull the anchor out first and everything should come out of the bucket untangled and ready to go.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Finatic7 said:


> Here's our set up that works great.
> View attachment 175733
> View attachment 175734
> View attachment 175735
> ...


Pretty slick to be able to pull it from the platform. Only question I have is why the quick release shackle on the blue line? Just for easy removal? Or does it play a role in the whole setup when fishing? Thanks!


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

bryson said:


> Pretty slick to be able to pull it from the platform. Only question I have is why the quick release shackle on the blue line? Just for easy removal? Or does it play a role in the whole setup when fishing? Thanks!


So that is just the painter line I always keep on my boat. If we are just stopping somewhere quick, I'll attach the quick release to the front eye on the boat and use it to tie up or even to my anchor stake and I'll run that yellow release line up onto the deck so I don't have to lay on the platform to tie and un-tie. I'll also use it as a safety line when docking over night. I just made sure to make it long enough that it'll reach the poling platform, so it can double duty with the anchor set up.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Finatic7 said:


> So that is just the painter line I always keep on my boat. If we are just stopping somewhere quick, I'll attach the quick release to the front eye on the boat and use it to tie up or even to my anchor stake and I'll run that yellow release line up onto the deck so I don't have to lay on the platform to tie and un-tie. I'll also use it as a safety line when docking over night. I just made sure to make it long enough that it'll reach the poling platform, so it can double duty with the anchor set up.


That's a great idea. I was about to make a dock line with a carabiner to tie up with my bow eye, but it would be pretty handy to do a quick release so that I can use it with my pin anchor too. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Finatic7 said:


> Here's our set up that works great.
> View attachment 175733
> View attachment 175734
> View attachment 175735
> ...


Damn that might be the slickest setup I’ve seen.


----------

